# can't open TiVo desktop or use TiVo to Go



## LoriSan (Dec 2, 2004)

TiVo desktop was working fine for me. I then contracted a virus, and it was still working ok. I loaded an antivirus software (the free AOL one, since Norton didn't touch the virus). It took care of the virus but caused some havoc with some of my other software. I deleted the virus program, but still cannot use TiVo to go. 

When I try to open TiVO desktop, I get a message "transfer service not running". I have the TiVo symbol on the bottom right (what's that called? The toolbar?) but it has a red x. WHen I right click on that, I get a mesage that says "the specified service does not exist as an installed service".

BTW, I am running WIn XP Pro w/o SP 2, if that matters


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Go to Start - Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services. There's an entry in there called "TiVo Beacon." Make sure it's started.


----------



## Tigeese (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for th einput. I found that my problem was involved with Ad-Aware which was blocking my TIVO access without notifying me. I corrected this situation and am now fully functional on hte TIVO desktop.

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## LoriSan (Dec 2, 2004)

well, I tried that and it says that the TiVo Beacon is already started. I also checked my pop-up blocker and that doesn't seem to be it. 

any other suggestions?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just re-read your OP and realized I misread it the first time. It looks like it's the transfer service (TiVoTransfer.exe) not the beacon (TiVoBeacon.exe) that's not running.

If you're comfortable with poking around in the Windows registry, open the registry editor (Start -> Run -> regedit) and navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run. There should be three entries in there, TiVoNotify, TiVoTransfer, and TiVoServer.

If they're all there, then I would think you've got a firewall or some other piece of software (like AdAware mentioned above or Norton) blocking TiVoDesktop from "seeing" the TiVoTransfer service. If they're not there, try uninstalling and re-installing TiVoDesktop.


----------



## LoriSan (Dec 2, 2004)

It worked!

Windracer, you rock!  

Happy Holidays


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

And what if they are not there? I only have TiVoTransfer there. I have been having problems with a "service not a registered service" or something like that. SHould I just add the other two.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

LoriSan, so what was it? Firewall blocking the service?

ah30k, I would try uninstalling and re-installing TiVoDesktop.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

OK, We've got windracer multitasking now...

Reinstalling got all three services in the startup section of regedit for me and the TiVoServer runs for me. 

My wife's account though has none of those entries in the registry. She has admin auth as well. Anyone have an idea how to get two users set up?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

IIRC, TiVoDesktop only works under the user it was installed as (the registry keys are under HKEY_CURRENT_USER instead of HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE). You could try running the install again logged in as your wife and see if that helps.

I also found this thread over on the TiVo.com support forums:

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10255422


----------



## LoriSan (Dec 2, 2004)

well, I'm not sure what the problem was. I followed your instructions and only one of the files you mentioned were there. So, I uninstalled and reinstalled, and now, we are alll better!


----------



## rchand445 (Dec 16, 2006)

I had the same problem. I noticed the following items were added to the registry after reinstalling (they were missing before). All were added under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run:

TivoNotify "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoNotify.exe" /service /registry /auto:TivoNotify

TivoTransfer "C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\Transfer\TiVoTransfer.exe" /service /registry /auto:TivoTransfer

TivoServer "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoServer.exe" /service /registry /auto:TivoServer


----------



## jvcoll (Dec 16, 2006)

I am posting this to hopefully prevent anyone else from living through the pain that I just went through to get the TivoDesktop software running under a low-privelege user account (i.e. non-admin user).

I was getting errors stating that the "transfer service" was not running as well as "element not found" after solving the "transfer sevice" issue. 

Here is what I had to do:

- Log on as the administrator user that originally installed the Tivo dekstop software.

- Open regedit

- Export the "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo" & "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" keys to a location that all users will have access to.

- Log off as the admin account and log in as the user account that is having problems running Tivo Desktop.

- Run regedit.

- Import the two .reg files previously created (From regedit, choose File-->Import).

- Log off & back in again. You should now see all of the Tivo "services" running in TaskManager.

- Run the Tivo Desktop application.

- In my case, I received an error stating that the Media Access key was invalid. 

- In the Tivo Desktop application choose File --> Set Media Access Key & re-enter your media access key.

Tivo Desktop now works without a hitch. I hopes this helps everyone!!


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

What would really help is for tivo to play nicer with us paying customers. What a freaking hassle!


----------



## jahzy1 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have been struggling to get Tivo Desktop 2.3 working on a new laptop. I have installed/un-installed/re-installed multiple times, but everytime I get the "Element not found" error when starting the Desktop or Server.

I have read many posts with good ideas, but none worked for me. The last one I read about exporting keys from an admin account from the registry wasn't my issue, but it did prompt me to find something that did help me.

I found that the key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Tivo\Desktop\Modules\TivoCache\Config was pointing to the wrong folder name. It had an old path for some reason, so once I changed it to "<the path/directory that held my Tivo recordings>\Cache" such as c:\my tivo recordings\cache, then everything started working fine.

Hope it helps someone.


----------



## TheDrake (Aug 3, 2005)

LoriSan, I know you were dealing with this back around Thanksgiving, but I had that "Element Not Found" error pop up on me earlier this morning & was finally able to get my TiVo Desktop software up & running this afternoon- and without any reg edits. I posted easy instructions for what worked on my PC *HERE*, and I hope that it helps someone!


----------



## BigAlHD (Jan 4, 2008)

I had the same issue, which started for no apparent reason. Reinstalling the Tivo Desktop 2.6.1 application did not help either. I deleted the cookie file, to no avail. Clearing the cache worked for me as described in the following link:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=340455


----------



## srgadget (Aug 4, 2008)

windracer said:


> I just re-read your OP and realized I misread it the first time. It looks like it's the transfer service (TiVoTransfer.exe) not the beacon (TiVoBeacon.exe) that's not running.
> 
> If you're comfortable with poking around in the Windows registry, open the registry editor (Start -> Run -> regedit) and navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run. There should be three entries in there, TiVoNotify, TiVoTransfer, and TiVoServer.
> 
> If they're all there, then I would think you've got a firewall or some other piece of software (like AdAware mentioned above or Norton) blocking TiVoDesktop from "seeing" the TiVoTransfer service. If they're not there, try uninstalling and re-installing TiVoDesktop.


See ur posts from svl years ago. I have similar problem. Have intalled and re-installed Tivo Desktop Plus several times. Tivo Transfer and Tivo Notify appear as entries, but not so for Tivo Server. Running XP SP2. Have used Tivo Desktop in past but now have upgraded to I can view video files stored on PC on Tivo DVR. Any hints?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

srgadget said:


> Tivo Transfer and Tivo Notify appear as entries, but not so for Tivo Server.


Are you talking about the process list in Task Manager, or in the registry?

If TiVoServer.exe is not listed in the registry, it's an installation problem. If it's not showing up as a running process, it's usually a firewall or security issue.

Are you running the latest version of TD?


----------



## Chooch (Mar 28, 2005)

FYI, if anyone is still having problems with this issue, the solution posted by Saberman in the link below worked for me too.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=340455


----------

